# I can't get a break with this rain...



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I have an exterior I'm trying to paint that I haven't been able to touch for over a week. It rained almost every day last week, and I'm starting to get desperate. I was hoping to get out there today, but then it rained last night. Last I checked (Saturday), the lowest moisture reading I got was 18%, and most spots I checked were 27% or above. Has anyone ever done anything with heaters or fans on an exterior to help dry out the siding? I know I'm grasping at straws here, but I REALLY need to get this job done!


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks like its going to be in the 50's all week. That won't help. Check the moisture levels around the vents on the gable ends or do as many doors as you can, if you haven't already. I've heat stripped exteriors, but never attempted to bake all the moisture out.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

mpminter said:


> I have an exterior I'm trying to paint that I haven't been able to touch for over a week. It rained almost every day last week, and I'm starting to get desperate. I was hoping to get out there today, but then it rained last night. Last I checked (Saturday), the lowest moisture reading I got was 18%, and most spots I checked were 27% or above. Has anyone ever done anything with heaters or fans on an exterior to help dry out the siding? I know I'm grasping at straws here, but I REALLY need to get this job done!


We've tented off exterior to keep them dry...and run heaters to help keep the surface temps within bounds, but we haven't tried to dry them. We've dried out interiors with dehumidifiers.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Gough said:


> We've tented off exterior to keep them dry...


A rancher I hope.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> A rancher I hope.


Unfortunately, not. We only do this for high-prep jobs. We'll scaffold off one side of the house at a time, then cover the scaffold with reinforced visqueen. Finish that section, then move on to another side of the house.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, it rained again last night. My customer is about to have the insurance canceled on the house because it isn't painted, and if the insurance is canceled then the bank will no longer fund the mortgage. The customer is understandably stressed out about this but they are also pretty understanding of the situation. It's getting to the point where I may just have to paint it and then deal with any issues as they arise. Does anyone have a recommendation for a primer/paint system that is more tolerant of moisture?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

mpminter said:


> Well, it rained again last night. My customer is about to have the insurance canceled on the house because it isn't painted, and if the insurance is canceled then the bank will no longer fund the mortgage. The customer is understandably stressed out about this but they are also pretty understanding of the situation. It's getting to the point where I may just have to paint it and then deal with any issues as they arise. Does anyone have a recommendation for a primer/paint system that is more tolerant of moisture?


The weather looks like it'll be stablizing in your area for the next few days


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I assume the substrates wood. 

-Exterior stand up fans would be better then nothing. I've used them to help evaporate moisture on exteriors before
-Staple gun and plastic are the duct tape and baling wire of the paint industry for making quick shelters
-I'd probably go with a WB exterior primer so as not to create a moisture barrier
-Obviously start on the side of the house receiving most of the sun and work towards the west as those sides are drying

I don't understand why she would cancel the insurance, and if that's necessary. 

Good luck


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

CApainter said:


> I assume the substrates wood.
> 
> -Exterior stand up fans would be better then nothing. I've used them to help evaporate moisture on exteriors before
> -Staple gun and plastic are the duct tape and baling wire of the paint industry for making quick shelters
> ...


She does not want the insurance to be canceled, but the insurance company will drop her if the painting doesn't get done. The siding is cedar shingle, so my only concern with WB primer is that I'll be dealing with a significant amount of bleeding. The plan at this point is to spray and back brush a coat of SW exterior oil primer reduced 10%, and then spray and back brush a coat of SW Emerald. I had heard that California Paint's Trouble shooter primer is pretty breathable and was thinking of using that.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I usually have been surprised at how dry wood often is after the rain. We got A LOT of rain this spring when we started on a couple projects and after raining for an entire day, raw cedar on some walls with no overhang was still below 15% moisture content. 

Maybe try using XIM's tannin blocking additive (Bleed Control 100 IIRC) with an acrylic primer? I think I would rather do that than put oil over wood that is border line too wet. 

Temperatures at night do not help things dry. We have a lot of rain in the forecast for next week, in MN I would guess you do as well then? 

Keep plugging away. Hit it on the nice days. There should still be some, may be in Nov, but winter is not here yet, I hope....


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Is this the primer you're referring to MP/ http://www.californiapaints.com/uploadDocs/1/Spec/451001-Fres-Coat-Acrylic-Latex-Primer.pdf


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

mpminter said:


> She does not want the insurance to be canceled, but the insurance company will drop her if the painting doesn't get done. The siding is cedar shingle, so my only concern with WB primer is that I'll be dealing with a significant amount of bleeding. The plan at this point is to spray and back brush a coat of SW exterior oil primer reduced 10%, and then spray and back brush a coat of SW Emerald. I had heard that California Paint's Trouble shooter primer is pretty breathable and was thinking of using that.


Weighing the pros and cons and considering the time constraint, insurance implications, and weather situation, I would be more concerned about blisters, cracks, and peeling paint from moisture entrapment then tannin bleed. At least the bleed can be addressed in the future without having compromised the protection factor of the coating. 

This post brings up a many good points, including scheduling.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I usually have been surprised at how dry wood often is after the rain. We got A LOT of rain this spring when we started on a couple projects and after raining for an entire day, raw cedar on some walls with no overhang was still below 15% moisture content.
> 
> Maybe try using XIM's tannin blocking additive (Bleed Control 100 IIRC) with an acrylic primer? I think I would rather do that than put oil over wood that is border line too wet.
> 
> ...


I take it MPminter is not from Groton, CT? Disregard my weather report.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

No, never mind me. For some reason I thought he was from MN.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

CApainter said:


> Is this the primer you're referring to MP/ http://www.californiapaints.com/uploadDocs/1/Spec/451001-Fres-Coat-Acrylic-Latex-Primer.pdf


I was actually referring to the oil based version of this product, but its' the same idea. I have never used California products before as there is not a dealer near by, but I've heard good things about them here and I'm willing to try anything at this point.


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

Use denatured alcohol in your latex products (primer & paint) (for this add like 5% or a little more on cold days & stir in well). Run fans on the wall from ladders vs the ground (blows dirt!). 

Figure out a way to tent the house then do the above.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Call the f-ing insurance asshats and ask if they will cover a paint job applied not according to specs.

Those dickheads have no idea what they are talking about. One thing about the weather, it will change for the better, unfortunately insurance companies never do. 


I would shoot for Sunday. Today, Fri, and Sat look like decent drying weather with Sunday being in the low 60's. Maybe the house will be dry enough on Sat. 

I'm sure you've seen your forecast:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Gough said:


> Unfortunately, not. We only do this for high-prep jobs. We'll scaffold off one side of the house at a time, then cover the scaffold with reinforced visqueen. Finish that section, then move on to another side of the house.


I figured you were doing it in sections but wishing for a rancher for you. Got any pics of this? 



mpminter said:


> The customer is understandably stressed out about this but they are also pretty understanding of the situation.


I would hope they are understanding of the weather being out of your hands. Acts of nature is in the contract I use. 

Looks like you got a shot this week but I would also have the customer call the insurance company and see about a short extension or grace period as the weather is out of everybody's hands. 

We have had a pretty dry summer here this year. 

I like my temps better than the ones Bill posted. 

Hope you knock it out Jeremy.


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

Exterior painting work is quite often a problem i face , as the weather here in Scotland is always very changable, i often ask customers new & old if they have any small interior jobs just in case the weather turns bad , hope you get some good weather to get your job finished .


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I like my temps better than the ones Bill posted.
> 
> .


we ALL like your forecast better. Unfortunately mother nature doesn't listen to the weather man 

I don't know about Groton CT today, but 90 minutes away in Norfolk MA, we was predicted to have temps in the low 60's and the high was 58, and Groton is ON the water, so I doubt they had temps up into the low 70's :whistling2:


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I checked moisture levels this morning and they were in the 15.6%-17.5% range, which is lower than I was expecting. I will be priming tomorrow morning come hell or high water, but I expect that the levels will be 15% or below after the weather we've had today. Today was sunny, temps in the 60's and very breezy.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

And Fri. its going to 30 in the evening.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Roadog said:


> And Fri. its going to 30 in the evening.


May be a good time for some vm&p naptha!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I figured you were doing it in sections but wishing for a rancher for you. Got any pics of this?
> 
> .


I don't have any photos, but I may have to set it up this fall. If I do, I'll make it a point to get some pics.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> we ALL like your forecast better. Unfortunately mother nature doesn't listen to the weather man
> 
> I don't know about Groton CT today, but 90 minutes away in Norfolk MA, we was predicted to have temps in the low 60's and the high was 58, and Groton is ON the water, so I doubt they had temps up into the low 70's :whistling2:


Today was suppose to be in the 70's and I would say it never got above 68 I hope the 82 on Sat is more accurate 



Gough said:


> I don't have any photos, but I may have to set it up this fall. If I do, I'll make it a point to get some pics.


Thanks, I would like to see your set up.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Forecasters are predicting rainfall starting today. This will be our first measurable precipitation in about 85 days. Rather unusual for us. 

Yesterday afternoon my neighbor showed up unannounced with his ladder and leaf blower and went up and blew the fir needles off our roof and out of the gutters. Later today Jan will be taking him over a short case of micro-brew as a "thank you". All of our neighbors are tremendous.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

researchhound said:


> Forecasters are predicting rainfall starting today. This will be our first measurable precipitation in about 85 days. Rather unusual for us.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon my neighbor showed up unannounced with his ladder and leaf blower and went up and blew the fir needles off our roof and out of the gutters. Later today Jan will be taking him over a short case of micro-brew as a "thank you". All of our neighbors are tremendous.


I read this and realized that you're west of us, since we're in pretty much the same boat. The rain isn't predicted to arrive here until tonight, so we're buttoning up a couple of projects today. I'm sorry to have the nice painting weather draw to a close, but I'll be glad to be rid of the smoke from the wildfires. It's been the worst summer for smoke here in at least 40 years.

You can recover and listen to the rain....


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> I read this and realized that you're west of us, since we're in pretty much the same boat. The rain isn't predicted to arrive here until tonight, so we're buttoning up a couple of projects today. I'm sorry to have the nice painting weather draw to a close, but I'll be glad to be rid of the smoke from the wildfires. It's been the worst summer for smoke here in at least 40 years.
> 
> You can recover and listen to the rain....


Yeah - the rain is going to be a very welcome relief to many places out here that have really been hit hard by fires. The nice weather has been great but I have to admit I'm looking forward to some rain.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

researchhound said:


> Yeah - the rain is going to be a very welcome relief to many places out here that have really been hit hard by fires. The nice weather has been great but I have to admit I'm looking forward to some rain.


Well, the weatherman was off by about nine hours...and he caught us by surprise. It wasn't supposed to start raining until after 11 tonight, but it started at 2 this afternoon. Fortunately, we had tarps and duct tape handy.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> Well, the weatherman was off by about nine hours...and he caught us by surprise. It wasn't supposed to start raining until after 11 tonight, but it started at 2 this afternoon. Fortunately, we had tarps and duct tape handy.


You see the forecast I posted above for Groton CT? Not too different than what ours was yesterday morning. Today was supposed to be party cloudy and temps in the mis 50's.

well it rained from 9:00 AM 'till noon. Temps finally eeked up toward 50 in the late afternoon.

Who wouldn't like to get a weather clown's salary and be accurate 25% of the time?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> Well, the weatherman was off by about nine hours...and he caught us by surprise. It wasn't supposed to start raining until after 11 tonight, but it started at 2 this afternoon. Fortunately, we had tarps and duct tape handy.


It's going to last longer too. Been raining pretty steady here all day.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

researchhound said:


> It's going to last longer too. Been raining pretty steady here all day.


I just looked at the forecast for west of PDX (son and his family). The NOAA weather statement includes, "Let the 2012-2013 rainy season begin."


----------



## sendit6 (Sep 6, 2008)

Jeremy T said:


> Exterior painting work is quite often a problem i face , as the weather here in Scotland is always very changable, i often ask customers new & old if they have any small interior jobs just in case the weather turns bad , hope you get some good weather to get your job finished .


 
You know, that's a great idea! Instead of losing a day to rain, or more, ask the customer at either the beginning of the job, or that day of the rain, if they have anything interior they'd like to get done. Maybe do it at a discounted rate, just to ensure the work.


----------

